# High-End-PC



## IIC13 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi alle,
also nach 5 Jahren will ich mir ein PC zusammen bauen,
alles was ich gefunden hab:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified Hydro Copper, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-3689) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB: EVGA Z77 FTW, Z77 (dual PC3-17066U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: anidées AI6B Black, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

---Kühlung---
CPU: Watercool Heatkiller CPU Rev. 3.0 Ni-BL (Sockel 1155/1156) (14014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Pumpe & Reservoir: Koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Radiator: Black Ice GT Stealth 140 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und jetzt habe ich eine frage ;p
Also ich hab gehört das Hörer Takt beim Arbeitsspeicher mehr FPS bringt.
Also merkt man den unterschied zwischen den dimms:
Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-22400U CL12-14-14-36 (DDR3-2800) (CMD16GX3M4A2800C12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und den:
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das sind 934Mhz mehr Takt.

Was will ich ?
Also ich will mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 spielen.
Ich werde auch 3 Monitore einbauen:
Mitte (Haupt Monitor): Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Links & Rechts: ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Haupt Monitor also Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" mit einer max Auflösung von 2560x1440
werde ich für Spiele benutzen.
Die Monitore links und rechts werde ich für Anwendungen nutzen wie zb. Browser, TeamSpeak, IRC, PhotoShop, SonyVegas usw.
Also ich werde mehr als 1 Anwendung gleichzeitig benutzen, also zb. CoD Black Ops 2 mit 4x FXAA und einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 Spielen, und wenn zb. jetzt pause oder so im Spiel ist werde ich zb. im Browser kucken oder ein MMO Spiel benutzen.
Also mein PC sollte schon heftig sein.

Also ich bin für Vorschläge offen.
(also die Case bleibt ;D weil sie voll geil ist.)

Mein Wünsche:
- Sockel 1155
- Die oben genante Case.
- FXAA Unterstützung.
- Single GPU
- Eine 2x 256GB SSD
- PC biss max 4000€
- WaKü
- Soll auch style haben.

Ich bin ein Fan von PCs ;]

(Ich achte nicht auf P/L Verhältnis also ich will Leistung)
(4000 € mit 3 Monitoren)


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du auf 3 Monitoren spielen willst solltest du dir dringend mehr Grafikleistung besorgen.


----------



## Dannny (9. Dezember 2012)

Also emtweder 2x 7970 oder 2x 670 oder eine 690


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist der Wasserzusatz, Anschlüsse, Schläuche und Lüfter?

Pumpe mit AGB kombiniert ist nicht empfehlenswert. Du kannst die Pumpe nicht entkoppeln und sehr schlecht bis gar nicht säubern.

Das Mainboard ist sehr sinnlos. Wenn du ein rotes möchtest, nimm dieses.

ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Radiatorfläche ist deutlich zu wenig, um eine Wasserkühlung zu nutzen. Ich rate dir zu 1x140, 1x280 oder 1x420.

Du möchtest einen 'heftigen' PC, aber dann ohne Sichtfenster? Wen möchtest du damit denn beeindrucken?


----------



## Thallassa (9. Dezember 2012)

Er will ja nicht auf drei Monitoren spielen, sondern auf dem QHD-Monitor spielen und auf den zwei FullHD-ASUS links und rechts nebenbei Zeugs laufen lassen.

Ich würde trotzdem keine Single GPU hernehmen, eine HD 7970 wäre, zumindest für sehr aktuelle Titel, doch schon zu schwach für QHD-Auflösung. Deswegen würde ich zu Multi-GPU raten, die Mikroruckler werden sich dementsprechend kaum bemerkbar machen, da du ja vorhast die Grafik komplett hochzudrehen und FXAA zu nutzen. Ich würde mal auf eine GTX690 plädieren.

Übrigens, höher taktender RAM bringt dir vielleicht 1 - 2 FPS - im höchstfall. Mit 1600er-RAM bist du demnach bestens bedient 

Ich würde es so machen:

Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (04G-P4-2690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sea Sonic Platinum Series 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660XP2) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+ Anidées Case

Laufwerk / HDDs scheinst du ja zu haben.


----------



## type_o (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Samsung SSD mit 256 GB, dann die 840 PRO bitte! 
Oder die Plextor M3! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Dezember 2012)

Warum ? Die 830er ist unwesentlich langsamer und dazu noch deutlich günstiger. Die 840er Pro lohnt sich nur für Bencher


----------



## facehugger (9. Dezember 2012)

Rein für`s zocken tuts auch der i5-3570k dicke:


Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hier was zur Performance aktueller CPU`s in Games:


Test: Intel
warum also 100 Taler mehr ausgeben als nötigEin starker Luftkühler ist günstiger als eine Wasserkühlung:


Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und reicht zudem bis 4,5Ghz gut aus RAM jenen von Thallassa oder diesen:


G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
natürlich *kann* man auch 16GB RAM verbauen. Für eine GTX690 würde auch jener Saftspender gut langen:


be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## type_o (9. Dezember 2012)

wenn er schon so viel Geld ausgeben will, für die nächsten jahre, dann schon die besseren SSD's!  

MfG type_o


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Dezember 2012)

Am besten die, die gar nichts bringt im Vgl. zur 830 und 100 Euro teurer ist


----------



## MISTRAX (9. Dezember 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Rein für`s zocken reicht auch der i5-3570k dicke aus:
> 
> 
> [*]Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



ich würde schon für 16GB Ram sein, da der TE neben dem Spiel ja auch noch viele andere Programme laufen lassen will. Und bei nem 4000€ Budget würde ich schon ne GTX 690 nehmen. Da er auch nicht nur spielt, sondern auch rendert, wieso kein 3770k ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute im Startpost steht doch was von Single GPU, also nur 7970 und 680. wenn er aber auf 3 Monitoren spielt oder über FullHD Auflösung wäre ne 690 oder 2x 7970er schon nicht verkehrt.

@facehugger er hat selber geschrieben er achtet nicht so auf P/L, also kann er ruhig beim i7 bleiben obwohl sichs nicht lohnt
@ich888 wenn er soviel geld hat wüde ich auch die 840er nehmen muss ja nicht gleich die Pro sein.


----------



## facehugger (9. Dezember 2012)

Warum ich nicht für den i7 bin, weil sich dieser auch in Anwendungen nicht wirklich "krass" vom i5 absetzen kann:


Test: Intel
natürlich bleibt es dem TE überlassen, welche CPU er nimmt. Eine Single-GPU ist übrigens nicht für alles in 2560x1440 fit genug! Und ja, 16GB sind bei dem Budget ebenfalls locker drin:

http://geizhals.at/de/762315

http://geizhals.at/de/734667

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Auflösung ist selbst eine GTX 690 schon hier und da zu wenig.


----------



## facehugger (9. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei der Auflösung ist selbst eine GTX 690 schon hier und da zu wenig.


Och, dann nimmt er eben gleich 2 Bei dem Budget sind die drin...

Gruß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Dezember 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Och, dann nimmt er eben gleich 2 Bei dem Budget sind die drin...
> 
> Gruß


 Microruckler vorprogrammiert


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Dezember 2012)

Was mir aufgefallen ist; das ausgesuchte Mainboard hat einen Lüfter. Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Gerade die kleinen Lüfter nerven am ehesten. Zumal die meisten anderen Boards ohne Lüfter auskommen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2012)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist; das ausgesuchte Mainboard hat einen Lüfter. Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Gerade die kleinen Lüfter nerven am ehesten. Zumal die meisten anderen Boards ohne Lüfter auskommen.


 
Bei 2 GTX 690 hörst du den kleinen Lüfter vom board garantiert nicht mehr.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 2 GTX 690 hörst du den kleinen Lüfter vom board garantiert nicht mehr.



Hört man da überhaupt noch was? 

"Warum bist du nicht ans Telefon?" "Sorry, Pc ist zu laut!"


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> "Warum bist du nicht ans Telefon?" "Sorry, Pc ist zu laut!"


 
Das ist alles sehr amüsant zu lesen, nur verstehe ich nicht, warum sich der enthusiastische, mit dem Startpost Mühe gemacht habende TE sich noch nicht gemeldet hat.

Vielleicht macht er es gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Gast12308 (10. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde ein anderes Board nehmen, z. B. irgendein Asus oder Gigabyte (aber bitte kein Asrock), 1600 MHz reichen beim RAM dicke und wozu brauchst du bei den 2 externen Monitoren 144 Hertz, wenn der Haupt nur 60 Hertz hat? Außerdem würde ich auch eine GTX 690 nehmen, den i7 aber lassen (zukunftssicherer, dank HT). Bei der WaKü muss ich leider passen.


----------



## BeatBlaster (10. Dezember 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Also ich würde ein anderes Board nehmen, z. B. irgendein Asus oder Gigabyte (aber bitte kein Asrock), 1600 MHz reichen beim RAM dicke und wozu brauchst du bei den 2 externen Monitoren 144 Hertz, wenn der Haupt nur 60 Hertz hat? Außerdem würde ich auch eine GTX 690 nehmen, den i7 aber lassen (zukunftssicherer, dank HT). Bei der WaKü muss ich leider passen.



AsRock ist bis 150 Euro besser als Asus. Und mindestens genauso gut wie Gigabyte. Selten so nen Schwachsinn gehört


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Dezember 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Also ich würde ein anderes Board nehmen, z. B. irgendein Asus oder Gigabyte (aber bitte kein Asrock), 1600 MHz reichen beim RAM dicke und wozu brauchst du bei den 2 externen Monitoren 144 Hertz, wenn der Haupt nur 60 Hertz hat? Außerdem würde ich auch eine GTX 690 nehmen, den i7 aber lassen (zukunftssicherer, dank HT). Bei der WaKü muss ich leider passen.


 Größter Krampf (Retro FTW) den ich gehört habe.
Der i7 ist nicht zukunftssicherer, genauso wenig wie Asrock schlecht ist, das gehört der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## Gast12308 (10. Dezember 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> AsRock ist bis 150 Euro besser als Asus. Und mindestens genauso gut wie Gigabyte. Selten so nen Schwachsinn gehört



Nun, leider habe ich mit Asrock (im angesprochenem unter-150-Euro-Bereich) nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Deswegen auch mein Gigabyte-Board, welches mehr Ausstattung und bessere Verarbeitung als die Asrock-Konkurrenz bietet.


----------



## BeatBlaster (10. Dezember 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Nun, leider habe ich mit Asrock (im angesprochenem unter-150-Euro-Bereich) nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Deswegen auch mein Gigabyte-Board, welches mehr Ausstattung und bessere Verarbeitung als die Asrock-Konkurrenz bietet.


AsRock ist nicht schlechter als Gigabyte. Defekte sind Einzellfälle auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Gast12308 (10. Dezember 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> AsRock ist nicht schlechter als Gigabyte. Defekte sind Einzellfälle auf beiden Seiten.



Ist mir schon klar, aber 2 defekte Boards nach einander (mit unterschiedlichen Problemen)? xD
Zum i7; ein Hinweis darauf, dass der besser ist, ist der Fakt, dass man mit den ersten i7 immer noch etwas anfangen kann, mit den i5ern der 1. Gen aber nicht mehr viel. Außerdem wird der TE scheinbar mehrer Programme+Spiele laufen lassen, daher auch HT.


----------



## BeatBlaster (10. Dezember 2012)

HT bringt nichts wen du 10 Programme offen hast die dies nicht nutzen. 2 Defekte sind auch nur Zufälle. Und wen der i5  neme reicht kannste deinen i7 auch in Rente schicken. Nur der Unterschied ist, das ich dann den halben neuen i5 beim letzten kauf noch gespart habe.


----------



## target2804 (10. Dezember 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> HT bringt nichts wen du 10 Programme offen hast die dies nicht nutzen. 2 Defekte sind auch nur Zufälle. Und wen der i5  neme reicht kannste deinen i7 auch in Rente schicken. Nur der Unterschied ist, das ich dann den halben neuen i5 beim letzten kauf noch gespart habe.



Stimmt so net ganz. Es gibt schon Games die mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützen. Falls das bei einem neuen, dass der i5 nicht mehr schafft der fall sein sollte, koennte man mit dem i7 noch Glück haben


----------



## Scroll (10. Dezember 2012)

Wobei die spiele die mehr als 4kerne nutzen mehr ausnahme als regel sind und nochmal ich denke mal in den nachsten jahren wird sich daran so schnell nichts andern. Ware auch fur den i5 statt dem i7.


----------



## facehugger (10. Dezember 2012)

Naja in Games hat der i7 nicht wirklich einen Riesenvorteil gegenüber dem i7 (siehe Post 8 der CB-Link)... Soll heißen, wenn der i5-3570k am Ende ist, reißt auch der i7-3770k nichts mehr! Und wenn der Tag einmal kommen sollte, gibt es eh schon wieder viel fixere CPU`s. Also kann man auch bei dem i7 nicht wirklich von zukunftssicherer daherreden

Gruß


----------



## Perry (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch schon drei Gigabyte Mainboards in den letzten 5 Jahren geschrottet und besitze jetzt zum ersten mal ein MSI Board.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Zum i7; ein Hinweis darauf, dass der besser ist, ist der Fakt, dass man mit den ersten i7 immer noch etwas anfangen kann, mit den i5ern der 1. Gen aber nicht mehr viel.


 
Das kann ich als Besitzer eines i5 der 1. Gen, getrost als Unwahrheit abstempeln. Auch ein i7-870 würde es im Vergleich zu meinem 750er nicht mehr großartig reißen. Von daher, die anderen haben Recht


----------



## Gast12308 (10. Dezember 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Das kann ich als Besitzer eines i5 der 1. Gen, getrost als Unwahrheit abstempeln. Auch ein i7-870 würde es im Vergleich zu meinem 750er nicht mehr großartig reißen. Von daher, die anderen haben Recht



Ich meinte eigentlich so eine Art i7 960. Aber den kann man wohl doch nicht mit dem aktuellen Ivy vergleichen --> Preisregion.

@Perry, mag ja sein, dass du sie geschrottet hast. Ich könnte mir jetzt auch welche bestellen und sie anschließend auf ihre "Widerstandsfähigkeit" testen, aber bei meinen bestellten Asrocks handelte es sich um Probleme von Werk aus, bei dir scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Perry (10. Dezember 2012)

Doch auch bei mir handelte es sich um solche Probleme, wie ständige Abstürze des Systems (Blue Screen), nicht funktionierende USB 3.0 Ports oder e-Sata und plötzliches Totalversagen des Mainboards.
Ich habe absolut nichts mit den Mainboards gemacht was sie besonders stressen würde. Daher würde ich sagen, das ich Pech hatte bei Gigabyte du hattest Pech bei Asrock und wir gehören halt zu den 1-2% der User die ein defektes Gerät gekauft haben. Ein Mainboard musste aufgrund meiner Dusseligkeit sterben musste, als ich ausversehen einen Hot Plug out eines IDE Laufwerks gemacht hatte, da ich beim Ausbauen mit dem Fuß gegen den Power Knopf kam, seid dem trenne ich alle Kabel bevor ich was mache.
Die Zeiten als Asrock noch den Schrott vertrieben hat den Asus nicht unter eigenem Namen vertreiben wollte sind lange vorbei, vor allem da Asus Asrock schon vor Jahren ausgespuckt hat, mitlerweile haben die sich einen Namen für günstige verlässliche Mainboards gemacht mit denen auch gerne mal Nieschen bedient werden, in form von Anschlüssen und ähnlichem die anderen nicht mehr anbieten.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich so eine Art i7 960.


 
Und auch der unterscheidet sich von der Leistung nicht großartig vom 870er. Beide haben HT, beide lassen sich übertakten. Der 960er skaliert lediglich ein wenig besser.


----------



## Perry (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja aus Preis Leistungssicht war der 750 vor 2 Jahren ne echte Granate, die i7 auf Sockel 1366 hatten zuviele andere Kröten zu schlucken vor allem die deutlich höhere TDP und der abartige Preis der Mainboards, damals fingen die einigermaßen brauchbaren ja bei 200€-250€ an. Das einzig gute an denen war das sie SLI ermöglichten (wer es brauchte).


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Also SLI ist auf meinem MSI P55-GD65 LGA 1156 auch möglich. Anbindung ist glaube ich 8/8 im SLI-Betrieb. Bin damals von nem Athlon X2 auf den Intel umgestiegen. Hat mich quasi umgehauen


----------



## Perry (10. Dezember 2012)

Dann hast du aber nen speziellen Brückenchip von nvidia drauf, von sich aus konnten die das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich überfragt. Ich schau nach der Mittagspause mal nach. *Hier *wäre der Link zum Board. Ich glaube es müsste über einen solchen Chip verfügen. War damals ja auch Oberklasse für ~140€.


----------



## IIC13 (10. Dezember 2012)

Was mit Dual CPU ?auf EVGA MainBoard.
zb 2x i7 Quad Core ? und 2x GTX680 SLI ?

und noch was, gibt es zwischen dem 144hz und 60hz ein unterschied ? zb ist der FULL HD mit 144hz besser als der mit 2560x1440 und 60hz ? weil ich hab nie auf Hz geachtet O.o

Also wenn ich soo sagt das der neue Ivy i7 nicht genug power hat, dann hab ich mir überlegt ein doppel cpu system zu machen ^^ bauen*


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst nur Intel Xeons ,,koppeln'', das heißt mehr als 1 CPU auf 1 Mainboard nutzen. Außerdem geht das nur bei Sockel 2011 und 1366 usw. 
1366 ist veraltet und nicht empfehlenswert und 2011 würde ganz schön heftig ins Geld gehen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Dezember 2012)

Und für Spiele nichts bringen.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (10. Dezember 2012)

In der PCGH stand, dass 2133er RAM 10% mehr bringt als 1333er. Kann das aber nicht bestätigen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein, dass diese Aussage sich auf den Vorteil beim Nutzen einer AMD APU bezieht ?
Ansonsten kann ich mir das schlecht vorstellen.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Dezember 2012)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:
			
		

> In der PCGH stand, dass 2133er RAM 10% mehr bringt als 1333er. Kann das aber nicht bestätigen



Vielleicht in Ram-Benchmarks oder in  Speicherlastigen Anwendungen, in Spielen wiest du genau 0% unterschied erkennen können 

@TE: 2 Xeons, wofür? Hast du riesige Datenbanken laufen oder renderst du 4K Videos? DANN kann man sich ein Dual-Xeon System anschaffen (wobei die 2011er 8-Core Xeons bei ca. 1600€ das Stück liegen). Und dann dazu ein Servrboard mit 512 GB Ram und alle sind glücklich


----------



## BeatBlaster (10. Dezember 2012)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> In der PCGH stand, dass 2133er RAM 10% mehr bringt als 1333er. Kann das aber nicht bestätigen


 
Was hat das nun mit dem Thema zu tun? Und bei Benchmark denke ich schon das 10% realistisch sind. Aber beim Spielen oder alltäglichen Arbeiten merkste das nicht.

Edit zu langsam


----------



## IIC13 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ist das nicht so das eine CPU wird von dem Spiel verwendet und die andere von den Programmen ?
Es gibt auch einen Core Tuner ;]


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> In der PCGH stand, dass 2133er RAM 10% mehr bringt als 1333er. Kann das aber nicht bestätigen


 
Schneller RAM *kann *bis 10% bringen. Allerdings ist das eben stark Abhängig vom Game oder Anwendung und natürlich auch von dem Rest.


----------



## Gast12308 (10. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Was mit Dual CPU ?auf EVGA MainBoard.
> zb 2x i7 Quad Core ? und 2x GTX680 SLI ?
> 
> und noch was, gibt es zwischen dem 144hz und 60hz ein unterschied ? zb ist der FULL HD mit 144hz besser als der mit 2560x1440 und 60hz ? weil ich hab nie auf Hz geachtet O.o
> ...



Also das mit dem Dualsockel schlag dir mal ganz schnell aus dem Kopf, außer die willst >5k investieren.  
Wenn du 2 GPUs haben willst, würde ich anstelle der AMDs die von die erwähnten GTX 680 nehmen, da SLI mit den neuen Kepler-Karten besser zu funktionieren scheint. Beim Monitor solltest du entscheiden, ob du eine schnelle Reaktionszeit und 3D-Fähigkeit (nur mit NVidias empfehlenswert) für wichtiger erachtest oder du lieber eine brilliantere Auflösung, bessere Farben und Kontraste haben möchtest, dafür aber möglicherweise Coronaeffekte und Schlieren. Einen 60 Hertz als Haupt- und zwei zusätzliche Nebenmonitore mit 144 Hertz sind unsinnig, wenn, dann umgekehrt. Wenn du nur auf einem zocken wirst, dann reicht ein 144er (zum Spielen) und ein WQHD (für Daten, Browser, Bildbearbeitung und so weiter), keine 3. 
Wenn du wirkliche das maximale an CPU-Leistung haben willst, dann solltest du dich nach einem 2011er-System mit 6 Kernen umsehen.


----------



## IIC13 (10. Dezember 2012)

Also  144hz verringert die Korona Abbildung und das Schlieren ?
also ich will dass das GamePlay wie echt aussieht, also ich will die Harre sehen usw ;D (nicht wirklich die Harre sehen das war ein bsp.)
Also ich denke dass das WQHD? Monitor besser dafür geeignet ist, immer hin krasse Auflösung. Aber kein bock auf Schatten/Korona/Schlirern.

Also der WQHD hat 5ms rea-zeit.

Brauche auch einen Monitor ständer.
ich will 27" Monitor und hier kann ich max 24" haben >.<
http://geizhals.de/643856
ich will 3x 27"


----------



## Gast12308 (10. Dezember 2012)

Der Unterschied zwischen den WQHD-Monitoren und den 144ern ist, dass die einen PLS- oder IPS-Panele nutzen, die anderen TN-Filme. Aber keine Sorge, die Schlieren sind nicht so extrem und je nach Modell unterschiedlich. Wenn du also WQHD als Haupt nutzen willst, würde doch auch nur ein 2. Monitor reichen. Ein Triplesetup kannst du bei der Auflösung vergessen, dass packt vielleicht nur ein 4xCrossfire System. Bei einer Halterung kann ich dir leider nicht helfen - da hab ich keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## Perry (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Korona Bildung ist ein Effekt der Auftritt wenn du den Monitor "überlastest"
Die Flüssigkristalle in einem LCD befinden sich in einem Elektrischen Feld, wenn du nun eine Spannung anlegst richten sich die Kristalle entsprechend aus und blockieren das Licht. Dieser Vorgang benötigt eine gewisse Zeit, du kannst dieses etwas beschleunigen indem du mit kurzzeitig höheren Spannungen arbeitest, dies muss aber absolut perfekt geschehen, ansonsten hast kurzzeitige Bildfehler die du als Korona warnimmst. Was die CPU angeht wenn du einen i7 3770K nimmst und diesen etwas übertaktest dann wirst du wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Jahren auf kein Spielszenario treffen bei dem der Prozessor dich ausbremst. Was den schnellen RAM angeht, dieser macht sinn wenn der Prozessor die Daten schneller abarbeiten kann als sie geliefert werden, dann hast du ein Bandbreitenproblem welches sich durch eine Erhöhung der Bandbreite lösen läßt. Bei APU's von AMD ist das ein bekanntes Problem, aber bei modernen CPU's mit den enorm großen Caches kommt es eher selten zu solchen Situationen wesshalb von den bis zu 10% bei 2133 RAM selten mehr als 1-2% übrig bleiben. In der aktuellen PCGH ist mal wieder ein Artikel zu Multi GPU drin. Wenn du dir einen 144 od. 120 Hz Monitor kaufst dann muss das gesamte System in der Lage sein 144 bzw 120 FPS zu schaffen, ansonten empfehle ich dir in dem Fall mit FPS-Limit zu spielen auf halber Frequenz sprich 72Hz, das reduziert auch das Mikroruckeln enorm wenn du dir ne GTX 690 oder 7990 holst. Der nächste Punkt ist umso größer der Monitor und die Auflösung ist, desto schwieriger ist es das perfekte schalten des Panels zu gewährleisten.
Wenn du dir wirklich was gönnen möchtest bei dem Monitor, dann achte darauf das die LED hinter dem Panel sitzen (etwas dicker) und nicht an der Seite, dann kannst du echtes Local Dimming und damit auch richtig schönes schwarz haben. Wenn du einen zweiten Monitor anschließt dann hast du bei Modernen Grafikkarten auch kein Problem was die Leistungsaufnahme im Standbye angeht, bei dreien ist das dann glaube ich schwieriger.
Daher empfehle ich dir für ein vollkommenes Spielerlebniss Lieber einen guten Teil deines Budgets in ein ordentliches Soundsystem zu versenken, das zieht dich besser in ein Spiel rein als nur ein hübsches Bild. Also entweder richtig gute Kopfhörer oder eine wirklich gute Soundanlage um dich herum.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

Perry schrieb:


> Wenn du dir einen 144 od. 120 Hz Monitor kaufst dann muss das gesamte System in der Lage sein 144 bzw 120 FPS zu schaffen



Das stimmt so nicht. Mit einem 120+ Hz Monitor sieht es auch schon deutlich flüssiger aus, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60 fps liefern kann.


----------



## Gast12308 (11. Dezember 2012)

Da Perry schon alles aufgezählt hat, empfehle ich dir einen WQHD und einen 120 oder 144 Hertz zu kaufen. Du kannst dann je nach Spiel "switchen". Oder du nimmst einen WQHD und noch einen IPS in Full-HD. Dazu eben noch eine gute Anlage oder KH und gut ist. ^^


----------



## BeatBlaster (11. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Mit einem 120+ Hz Monitor sieht es auch schon deutlich flüssiger aus, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60 fps liefern kann.


Wieso ist das eig so?


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

Da zitiere ich mal Painkiller:



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> ... 120FPS sind  keine Voraussetzung für 120Hz-Betrieb! Ich hab selber diverse  120Hz-Monitore getestet. Vom BenQ XL2410T bis hin zum Asus VG278H. In  Battlefield 3 erreicht man nie und nimmer 120FPS. Und dennoch ist der  Unterschied deutlich spürbar!
> 
> Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.  120 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im   Desktopbetrieb merkt man die  Vorteile eines 120Hz-Monitors. Das   verschieben von offenen Fenstern  zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich   ist es realtiv sinnfrei sich von  einem 120Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu   erwarten. Ein 120Hz-Monitor macht  Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht   ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät.
> 
> ...


----------



## IIC13 (11. Dezember 2012)

Also lohnt es sich besser einen WQHD oder einen 144hz Monitor ?
Also ich denke nicht das ich mit 4x FXAA und MAX Details + full HD (1920x1080)
über 50FPS komme zb in Black Ops II oder Crysis 3 usw ;]
also ich denke dass ich einen WQHD kaufe ;] merkt man diese Korona Bildung ?
Was ist besser und Zukunft sicherer, der so1155 oder der so2011 also 500€ in die oder in die Richtung ist auch egal...
Bei dem so2011 System würde ich dann einen Intel Core i7-3970X, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80619I73970X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kaufen ;p
Also erstmal kaufe ich mir einen ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Monitor ;]
Dann kaufe ich mir ein zweiten ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) und dann denke ich nach ob ich mir einen WQHD kaufe oder einen zweiten ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) ;]


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

Für einen WQHD Schirm würde ich eine GTX 690 kaufen.

Für FullHD reicht eine HD7970 oder GTX 670.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Dezember 2012)

Nimm wenn dann den i7 3930K, der ist 500 Euro günstiger, leistet aber fast das Gleiche. Der Aufpreis zum 39xx lohnt sich definitiv nicht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Bei dem so2011 System würde ich dann einen Intel Core i7-3970X, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80619I73970X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kaufen ;p


 
Auf jeden Fall. 
150 Watt TDP ist schon eine Hausnummer.
Dagegen sind die AMD FX Prozessoren sparwunder.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Dezember 2012)

LGA2011 lohnt nur bei mehr als 2 Grakas oder bei professioneller Videobearbeitung (mehr als ~5 Stunden am Tag).
Der 3960X ist Schwachsinn


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Dezember 2012)

Nur mal so, es ging nicht um den 3960X, sondern um den 3970X 
Aber keine Sorge, der ist genauso Schwachsinn. Wenn Sockel 2011, dann einen i7 3930K.


----------



## Gast12308 (11. Dezember 2012)

Also du nimmst am besten einen 3930K, einen WQHD und einen 144 Hertz. Dazu eine HD 7970/GTX 680 4 GB mit eventuell Crossfire/SLI. Bei den Monitoren kannst du je nach Spiel switchen, aber 2 144er und ein WQHD als Haupt sind Schwachsinn, weil dann die 144 Hertz nichts bringen und du 2 TN-Panele (TN schlechter als IPS/PLS) in "nur" Full-HD hast.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Dezember 2012)

Sockel 2011 ist Blödsinn, er macht doch keine professionelle Videobearbeitung. Ein 3770K macht mehr Sinn, ist günstiger und hat mehr Spieleperformance.


----------



## IIC13 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab ihr mich gefragt ob ich mit 3D Grafik oder mit Videobearbeitung beschäftigt wäre ? Nein hab ihr nicht und Ja, ich hab ein Originales "3D Max" Programm auf meinem PC und ja, ich hab auch Adobe After Effects.

Also wie wäre es mit fragen ?
Ich kann genauso einen guten 2011 Sockel PC bauen wie einen 1155 Sockel PC, hab jetzt auf Geizhals 4300€ für den 2011 Sockel und 4050€ für den 1155 Sockel PC, also ich will auch einen Zukunft sicheren Sockel haben nicht das nach 1/2 Jahren der 1155 am Arrrr ist.


----------



## BeatBlaster (12. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Hab ihr mich gefragt ob ich mit 3D Grafik oder mit Videobearbeitung beschäftigt wäre ? Nein hab ihr nicht und Ja, ich hab ein Originales "3D Max" Programm auf meinem PC und ja, ich hab auch Adobe After Effects.
> 
> Also wie wäre es mit fragen ?
> Ich kann genauso einen guten 2011 Sockel PC bauen wie einen 1155 Sockel PC, hab jetzt auf Geizhals 4300€ für den 2011 Sockel und 4050€ für den 1155 Sockel PC, also ich will auch einen Zukunft sicheren Sockel haben nicht das nach 1/2 Jahren der 1155 am Arrrr ist.


 
4k Für nen PC ? Sowas lohnt sich erst dann wen mein seine Brötchen mit dem PC verdient.

Und Sockel 2011 ist nicht unbedingt zukunftssicherer. Bis dein prozessor neme kann gibt schon viel besseres wie DDR4 Ram usw.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht denn die Config  bishier aus 

Sockel 2011 lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ein 3930k ist in Spielen ja sogar schlechter als der 3770k.
Ein 3970x ist ein bisschen (bisssssssssschen) übertrieben.
Diese Leistung wird selbst von A AE meist nicht benötigt.

Ein PC ist *nichts* für die Ewigkeit...
...und Sockel 1155 ist nie am A****, er hält lange und geht nicht sofort kaputt , er wird aber in ungefähr einem halben Jahr von Sockel 1150 abgelöst. (Intel: Spezifikationen der Haswell-Prozessoren durchgesickert)


Wie gesagt, man muss sich dann schon seine Brötchen im PC backen


----------



## BeatBlaster (12. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Config  bishier aus
> 
> Sockel 2011 lohnt sich nicht.


 
Jap, das interessiert mich auch. Den 4k Euro bei Sockel 1155 ist irgendwie untopisch 

Meine Rechnung wäre beim maximalen für Sockel 1155:

cpu 300
mainboard 150
gpu 900
Netzteil 120
Gehäuse 200
Laufwerk 20
cpu Kühler 60
ram  60
festplatte 100
ssd 300

zusammen: 2210 Euro. Nun noch Bildschirme für 300-400 das Stück und fertig. wo kommste da auf über 4k?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht mit einem OCZ Revo Drive oder mit einer Wasserkühlung oder mit einem GTX690 Quad SLi oder das alles zusammen


----------



## IIC13 (12. Dezember 2012)

-------------------------1--------------------------
Intel Core i7-3970X, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80619I73970X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified Hydro Copper, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-3689) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Sabertooth X79, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGW0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
anidées AI6B Black, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
----------------------------------------------------
------------------------2---------------------------
Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified Hydro Copper, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-3689) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77E-ITX, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Node 304, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX (FD-CA-NODE-304-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
----------------------------------------------------
------------------------3---------------------------
Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified Hydro Copper, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-3689) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA Z77 FTW, Z77 (dual PC3-17066U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
anidées AI6B Black, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

E-ITX ???

Die dritte ist noch am besten, aber das MB ist überteuert (und passt nicht ins Gehäuse)


----------



## BeatBlaster (12. Dezember 2012)

Aha, einmal ein High end mainboard und dan nen ITX teil? Also und wo sind da 4k Euro? Und nur nebenbei, bei Sockel 1155 nur Mainboards (ATX) von 70 bis 150 euro kaufen. Alles andere ist Schwachsinn.

Und die Wassergekühlte Graka is aber echt teuer  Für nur in bisschen mehr bekommste schon ne gtx 690.


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

Da kommt ja noch eine Wasserkühlung dazu (Hydro Cooper), aber das sind trotzdem insgesamt keine 4k €

Edit: Und das Sabbertuut ist auch nicht gerade das beste MB in dem Preissegment.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Dezember 2012)

ICh hab da mal was vorbereitet:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...622057d3ec1d112405fb217567b57841fdd43eb45d672

Und dann ne ordendliche WäKü für die 680. Bei EVGA bleibt die Garantie bestehen, wenn man den Kühler wechselt.


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

+http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p814493_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC680-GTX--Nickel.html


----------



## IIC13 (12. Dezember 2012)

Oder soll ich bis Hasswel warten ?


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ein Computer soll man kaufen, wenn man ihn braucht.

Bei einem 2600k und dem Sniper würde ich noch warten.

(Auch bis die GTX 7xx/ Radeon 8xxx draußen sind)


----------



## IIC13 (12. Dezember 2012)

ok dann werde ich auf Hasswel und auf die neuen Kepler warten 

Sorry das ich jetzt warte aber wozu jetzt Geld ausgeben wenn die neuen i7 CPUs (Hasswel) in den Q2 raus kommen ;]
und die neuen Kepler ? wann kommen die raus ?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2012)

Haswell wird im Sommer kommen und der Kepler Refresh vielleicht im Frühjahr bis Sommer.


----------



## Legacyy (13. Dezember 2012)

Bei Haswell wird sich bei der CPU Leistung aber so gut wie gar nichts ändern. Der Fokus liegt momentan auf dem Ausbau der integrierten Grafikeinheit. CPU Leistung ist ja schon genug vorhanden und der Vorsprung zu AMD ist auch recht groß, sodass da nicht viel gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Perry (13. Dezember 2012)

Du hast ja immer gefragt wegen der Zukunftssicherheit und das du jetzt doch nen halbes Jahr warten willst, ich persönlich halte von beiden Ansätzen nicht viel.
Wenn du wirklich Spitzenleistung haben willst und das auch noch in 2 Jahren, dann ist es gerade zu dämlich zu versuchen mit aktueller Technik ein System zu bauen das in 2 Jahren noch "Top of the Class" ist. Dazu muss schlichtweg zuviel Geld versenkt werden und es wird auch noch mit horrenden Energiekosten belohnt. Es ist besser ein System zu kaufen (in einem guten schicken großen Gehäuse) das aktuell alles was du ihm vorsetzt locker schafft, also irgendwas in der Dimension eines i7 3770K mit ner GTX 680(690) oder halt ner HD7970(7990) und dieses System in einem bis zwei Jahren einfach passend nachzurüsten, die alte Hardware kann man dann sogar noch versilbern. Dann deckst du diesen langen Zeitraum mit ordentlich Leistung ab, hast ein ruhiges sparsames System und auch noch einiges an Geld gespart. Das einzige ist das du deiner Versicherung nie einen Rechner für 4000€ melden kanst wenn etwas passiert, oder das du nie vor deinen Freunden den mit Abstand dicksten aus der Hose holen kannst.
Aber mit diesem Zwischenweg, das du das System auf leichte Aufrüstbarkeit ausrichtest fährst du besser, selbst wenn das bedeutet in 2 Jahren ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen, ist das besser, da neue Mainboards meistens auch neue und oder schnellere Anschlüsse und Features mit sich bringen.
Auf die letzten 3-4 Jahre gesehen habe ich in meinem Rechner auch locker 3k versenkt und die ganze Zeit nen konkurenzfähigen Rechner gehabt, ohne jemals kurzzeitig ein Mordsgeschoss zu haben.


----------



## Gast12308 (13. Dezember 2012)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD256BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-3970X, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80619I73970X)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4X1600C8)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (04G-P4-2690)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x ASUS DRW-24B5ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90-D40HVB-UA0910-)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  750W ATX 2.3 (P10-750W/BN202)

Man kommt ohne Wasserkühlung und einem "normalen" Gehäuse auf stolze 3k, also sind mit einer ordentlichen WaKü 4k doch möglich, besonders wenn man Crossfire/SLI mit einem fetteren Netzteil macht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Aber man braucht den 3970X nicht, der i7 3930K reicht völlig. 500 Euro mehr für 0,2 GHz mehr Takt und 3 MB Cache, das nennst du also ein gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis ??


----------



## Ratracer008 (13. Dezember 2012)

Perry schrieb:


> Du hast ja immer gefragt wegen der Zukunftssicherheit und das du jetzt doch nen halbes Jahr warten willst, ich persönlich halte von beiden Ansätzen nicht viel.
> Wenn du wirklich Spitzenleistung haben willst und das auch noch in 2 Jahren, dann ist es gerade zu dämlich zu versuchen mit aktueller Technik ein System zu bauen das in 2 Jahren noch "Top of the Class" ist. Dazu muss schlichtweg zuviel Geld versenkt werden und es wird auch noch mit horrenden Energiekosten belohnt. Es ist besser ein System zu kaufen (in einem guten schicken großen Gehäuse) das aktuell alles was du ihm vorsetzt locker schafft, also irgendwas in der Dimension eines *i7 3770K* mit ner *GTX 680(690)* oder halt ner HD7970(7990) und dieses System in einem bis zwei Jahren einfach passend nachzurüsten, die alte Hardware kann man dann sogar noch versilbern. Dann deckst du diesen langen Zeitraum mit ordentlich Leistung ab, hast ein ruhiges sparsames System und auch noch einiges an Geld gespart. Das einzige ist das du deiner Versicherung nie einen Rechner für 4000€ melden kanst wenn etwas passiert, oder das du nie vor deinen Freunden den mit Abstand dicksten aus der Hose holen kannst.
> Aber mit diesem Zwischenweg, das du das System auf leichte Aufrüstbarkeit ausrichtest fährst du besser, selbst wenn das bedeutet in 2 Jahren ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen, ist das besser, da neue Mainboards meistens auch neue und oder schnellere Anschlüsse und Features mit sich bringen.
> Auf die letzten 3-4 Jahre gesehen habe ich in meinem Rechner auch locker 3k versenkt und die ganze Zeit nen konkurenzfähigen Rechner gehabt, ohne jemals kurzzeitig ein Mordsgeschoss zu haben.


 
Im jetzigen Gaming TopOfTheClass  ist in 3570k genauso gut und auch ein GTX670 ist total Highend. Wer das Geld hat, soll das machen, aber sinnvoller ist keinen Rechner für 4000€ zu kaufen und den in 2 J. zu verscherbeln, sondern einen Rechner für ca. 1500€ jedes Jahr zu bauen. (Warum gibt es kein "Gefällt mir nicht" Button? )


----------



## Gast12308 (13. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Aber man braucht den 3970X nicht, der i7 3930K reicht völlig. 500 Euro mehr für 0,2 GHz mehr Takt und 3 MB Cache, das nennst du also ein gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis ??



Wo hab ich das bitte als P/L-Knaller bezeichnet?
Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass ein 4k teurer PC mit eben einem vom TE gewünschten 3970X ohne Weiteres möglich ist.


----------



## Ratracer008 (13. Dezember 2012)

Er ist z.Z.*nicht* mehr vom TE gewünscht, da er begriffen hat, dass sein System z.Z. noch Highend ist und er bald einen Rechner (Highend) mit Haswell und dem neuen Kepler kaufen kann ohne bis dahin nicht gut Gamen zu können.

PS: Und wer hat nicht gerne sofort die neuen Highendprodukte und gerne in einem 1/4 bis halben Jahr "alte" Produkte???


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das bitte als P/L-Knaller bezeichnet?
> Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass ein 4k teurer PC mit eben einem vom TE gewünschten 3970X ohne Weiteres möglich ist.


Und trotzdem ist und bleibt es Schwachsinn, einfach weil der 3970X nichts bringt! 
Selbst wenn man das Geld hat, muss man es nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen!
Sonst kann man auch einfach das einbauen: Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 64GB PC3-17066U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2400) (CMD64GX3M8A2400C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## bludi007 (13. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist und bleibt es Schwachsinn, einfach weil der 3970X nichts bringt!
> Selbst wenn man das Geld hat, muss man es nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen!
> Sonst kann man auch einfach das einbauen: Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 64GB PC3-17066U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2400) (CMD64GX3M8A2400C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Für das Geld würde ich net mal ne Grafikkarte kaufen, geschweige denn Arbeitsspeicher!!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Naja, wenn man in 3D spielen will, macht auch eine GTX690 Sinn. Die macht auch bei Multiminitoring Sinn. Dieser RAM hingegen macht (aufgrund von Menge) nur bei Workstations Sinn und (aufgrund von Frequenz) nur bei Benchmarks Sinn.
Deshalb ist das angesprochene Nutzerfeld noch geringer als bei der GTX690.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass ein 4k teurer PC mit eben einem vom TE gewünschten 3970X ohne Weiteres möglich ist.


 
Und daran ziehst du dich jetzt hoch oder was? 
Der 3970X ist die überflüssigste CPU die es gibt.


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

Aber nicht so überflüssig wie der Arbeitsspeicher 
Deshalb bin ich jetzt gnaz viel dooler  (Nimms mir nicht krumm, das musste sein)


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2012)

Lustig ist aber der Luftkühler für den 3970X. 
Die CPU hat eine TDP von 150 Watt.
Wenn du den auf 4,5GHz ziehst sind es 220 Watt TDP. Bei 5GHz ungefähr 360 Watt TDP.
Ich glaube nicht dass der Luftkühler das schafft.


----------



## BeatBlaster (13. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lustig ist aber der Luftkühler für den 3970X.
> Die CPU hat eine TDP von 150 Watt.
> Wenn du den auf 4,5GHz ziehst sind es 220 Watt TDP. Bei 5GHz ungefähr 360 Watt TDP.
> Ich glaube nicht dass der Luftkühler das schafft.


 
Ach da nimmt man nen Alpenföhn Sella und ab bis 5 Ghz


----------



## Perry (13. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Im jetzigen Gaming TopOfTheClass  ist in 3570k genauso gut und auch ein GTX670 ist total Highend. Wer das Geld hat, soll das machen, aber sinnvoller ist keinen Rechner für 4000€ zu kaufen und den in 2 J. zu verscherbeln, sondern einen Rechner für ca. 1500€ jedes Jahr zu bauen. (Warum gibt es kein "Gefällt mir nicht" Button? )


 Ich habe mit Absicht nen 3770 genommen, da der TE sachte er mache wohl Videobearbeitung und Rendering, also hätte er einen echten Nutzen davon.


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich will mein PC aufpeppen ;]
Also ich hab dass:
CPU: i7 2600k
MB: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 2
Ram: 2x 4GB G.Skill Sniper @ 1866Mhz
Netzteil: BeQuiet 550Watt

Also ich brauche eine P/L Grafikkarte und Kühler.
Weil ich 2 PCs haben werde ;]
Den G1.Sniper 2 für W-Lan party usw (Freunde)
und den Hasswel den ich mir mache dann NUR für mich ;]

@Edit
Die Liste:
1 x OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX4-25SAT3-128G)
1 x Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K)
1 x G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR)
1 x MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-003R)
1 x Gigabyte G1.Sniper2, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
4 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 5400 (D1225C12B7AP-31)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition (84000000081)
1 x Cooltek CoolForce 1
1 x Raidmax Blackstorm USB 3.0 schwarz (RM615B.R2)
1 x Cougar CM  700W ATX 2.3

Also CPU, Mainboard, RAM und die Case hab ich schon.
Also ich will alles gut verbauen ;] und die Graka mindestens bis 1200Mhz ziehen ;]

@Edit2
Ich weis die Lüfter sind zu laut bei mir ist die Musik lauter das ich nicht mal den Mustang GT V8 2008 von meinem Dad höre ;d
Ja also mein Verstärker läuft auf -15db ;p also ist schöööön laut ;] und das wegen egal wie laut der PC ist ^^

@Edit3
Oder so eine ?
http://geizhals.de/732194
Mit mal OCen und gut ist ;D oder ? und einen Huni gespart ;D


----------



## soth (14. Dezember 2012)

Ist das dein Ernst? 
Du willst auf die Grafikkarte eines mobilen PCs einen riesigen Luftkühler schnallen? Ich bin mir nichteinmal sicher, dass der Peter dort hineinpasst.
Und die Grafikkarte übertakten? Wozu? Zockt ihr Battlefield 3 auf der LAN 

Also mir kommt es so vor, als hättest du die Mastercard deiner Eltern geklaut und willst um jeden Preis Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen...


----------



## Perry (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe inzwischen vielmehr den Eindruck das es sich bei dem ganzen um einen Scherz handelt.
Man insistiert auf einen 3970, eine CPU die Absolut keinen Sinn macht, total eigenartige Bildschirmkonfigurationen, einen völlig unsinnigen Geldbetrag, redet jedwede Lautstärke Bedenken klein das man aufgrund der Musik Lautstärke im Zimmer nicht mal Papas Mustang hören kann. Dann erzählt er was von Preis Leistungs- Grafikkarte, hat aber ein 400€ Mainboard drin.
Die OCZ Vertex treibt es dann noch auf die Spitze, weil niemand hier im Forum aktuell eine OCZ SSD empfehlen würde, aufgrund der abartig hohen Ausfallraten (bin selber ein Opfer davon).
Also wenn man sich hinsetzt und sich ein Szenario ausdenkt wo sich möglichst viele der "Experten" gegen die Stirn klatschen, dann würde ungefähr dieser Threat bei herauskommen.


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie soll dann mein Kumpel gut Black Ops 2 mit mir zocken ? auf einer OnBoard karte ? Jaa viel Spaß...
Brauche keine Aufmerksamkeit ich bin locker mache nicht ein auf Profi.

Wenn du alles lesen würdest würdest du ach klug genug sein um zu wissen das ich auf den Hasswel und ide neuen Kepler warte,
und den PC den ich jetzt habe also das mit dem G1.Sniper 2 Mainboard, will ich jetzt zu ende bauen, damit meine Kumpels den PC für W-Lan Partys benutzen können oder auch für meine Familie die aus dem Ausland kommen. ^^

Das hast du nicht geschnallt ? jaa siehst du... jetzt weist du was ich vor hab, den 4k€ PC baue ich wenn die Hasswel und die Kepler raus kommen ;]
Den G1.Sniper 2 will ich zu ende bauen damit der nicht mit OnBoard läuft, und bisschen sinn ergibt.
Hatte früher einen TV und einen Monitor angeschlossen gehabt und war trotzdem zu wenig Monitore,
erstens hab ich euch nicht nach dem sinn gefragt sonder nach einem gutem Monitor, ihr braucht 2 Monitore oder einen aber ich brauche  3 Monitore egal ob das für euch sinn macht oder nicht aber es macht für mich sinn.

Wenn hier noch welche sind die denken das ich Aufmerksamkeit brauche dann könnt ihr mir auf PN schreiben.

Also ich bereue auch dass ich die G1.Sniper 2 gekauft hab :/ ich gebe es zu... voll unnötig also ich erkenne meine Fehler,
ich hatte noch nie eine SSD darum auch die OCZ Vertex 3 weil alle sagen das die Leistung super ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Vertex 3 kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Dezember 2012)

Hohe Ausfallraten und die Geschwindigkeit ist auch niedriger als bei einer Samsung 830 oder 840 . Also war das eher ein Fehlkauf


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Hohe Ausfallraten und die Geschwindigkeit ist auch niedriger als bei einer Samsung 830 oder 840 . Also war das eher ein Fehlkauf


 
lol voll komisch...
OCZ Vertex 3 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-256G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lesen: 550MB/S
Schreiben: 520MB/S

Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lesen: 520MB/s
Schreiben: 400MB/s

wieso soll dann die 830 SSD schneller sein ? O.o und welche ist die schnellste ??


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Angaben kannst Du rauchen  Die schafft der Sandforce Controller nur mit stark komprimierbaren Daten. Schau Dir den Atto-Benchmark an, da werden nur Nullen geschrieben. Da schafft die Vertex 3 dann die 500MB, und das auch nur am Anfang ihrer Lebenszeit oder nach einem Secure Erase.

Die schnellste SSD findest Du in meiner Signatur  

Die Vertex 4 ist auch ziemlich schnell, die hat aber auch einen als Indilinx getarnten Marvell-Controller drin.


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich wollte mir die Vertex 4 Kaufen aber alle sagten das die Vertex 3 besser ist als die 4.

OCZ Vertex 4 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX4-25SAT3-256G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

Wieso fragst Du dann nicht hier die Leute, die Ahnung haben?  Die V4 ist schon deutlich besser als die V3.


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke ich kaufe die die du hast die Samsung 840 Pro 256GB ;D

hab dass hier gefunden und mich überzeugen lassen das OCZ am Arrrr ist ;D

Test Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series: 256 GB - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich kaufe die die du hast die Samsung 840 Pro 256GB ;D
> 
> hab dass hier gefunden und mich überzeugen lassen das OCZ am Arrrr ist ;D
> 
> Test Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series: 256 GB - Notebookcheck.com Tests


 
kauf doch eine bezahlbare SSD wie die samsung 830. die 840pro ist nur so wenig schneller, dass du es ohne benchmarks garnicht merkst. wenn du also keine lust hast, täglich auf lange balken zu schauen, kauf die 830.


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Dezember 2012)

Naja, das lohnt sich nicht. Die 830er is net wirklich merksam langsamer als die 840er pro.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2012)

Die 840 PRo lohnt nur, wenn man viele Benchmarks macht, ansonsten kauf die Samsung 830.


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> kauf doch eine bezahlbare SSD wie die samsung 830. die 840pro ist nur so wenig schneller, dass du es ohne benchmarks garnicht merkst. wenn du also keine lust hast, täglich auf lange balken zu schauen, kauf die 830.


 
Und in den spielen bestimmt 1-2 FPS weniger dann noch die CPU 4 FPS weniger, GraKa 4FPS weniger noch die RAMs -2FPS weniger sind schon 12FPS >.< das meine ich auch... 12FPS sind viel für mich... beziehend auf WQHD Monitor den ich kaufen will.


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde, man sollte der Gerechtigkeit wegen noch erwähnen, dass der Systemstart mit der 840Pro so ca. 0,2sek schneller ist


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Und in den spielen bestimmt 1-2 FPS weniger dann noch die CPU 4 FPS weniger, GraKa 4FPS weniger noch die RAMs -2FPS weniger sind schon 12FPS >.< das meine ich auch... 12FPS sind viel für mich... beziehend auf WQHD Monitor den ich kaufen will.


 
Was hat deiner Meinung nach eine SSD mit spielen zu tun?


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

Eine SSD bringt in games leider keine FPS. Wenn Games auf der SSD sind laden sie schneller, das ist aber auch alles. Für FPS ist normalerweise hauptsachlich die Grafikkarte da, wie du ja sicherlich weißt. Es ist auch wurstkäsefußegal ob deine CPU 3 FPS weniger generieren kann, denn deine Graka limitiert trotzdem zuerst.
wenn du also MEHR FPS willst, kauf günstigere SSD und bessere Graka.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2012)

RAMS 2fps weniger und SSD 1-2 fps weniger... 
Wie sollen die Teile SPiele beeinflussen


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

BeatBlaster schrieb:


> Was hat deiner Meinung nach eine SSD mit spielen zu tun?


 
Niedrigere Zugriffszeiten, schnellerer Transfer.


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin immernoch für Closed. Hier ist Hopfen und Malz verloren  Sorry  Ich kann nicht mehr^^



IIC13 schrieb:


> Niedrigere Zugriffszeiten, schnellerer Transfer.


 wenn du doch so profi bist und uns sogar sagen kannst, was hier sache ist, dann frage ich mich, warum man seit 120 Beiträgen hier rumdiskutieren muss -.-


----------



## soth (14. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Niedrigere Zugriffszeiten, schnellerer Transfer.


Und das bringt dir in Spielen, wie bereits erwähnt, keinen einzigen Frame


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Niedrigere Zugriffszeiten, schnellerer Transfer.


 NEIN


target2804 schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch für Closed. Hier ist Hopfen und Malz verloren  Sorry  Ich kann nicht mehr^^
> wenn du doch so profi bist und uns sogar sagen kannst, was hier sache ist, dann frage ich mich, warum man seit 120 Beiträgen hier rumdiskutieren muss -.-


 +1


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

und zwischen HDD und SSD ? wenn die Zugriffszeiten und die Transfer Schnelligkeit nichts bringt dann bringt die HHD genau so viel FPS wie eine SSD.


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Dezember 2012)

Genau.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2012)

@IIC13
Rischdisch 


BeatBlaster schrieb:


> Genau.


 Hab ich nen Knick in der Optik, oder hast du deinen Nick geändert?


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Dezember 2012)

Du hast nen Knick in der Optik 

Ne, siehe Signatur  FunnPlay ist ausgestorben


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hab eine frage an euch findet ihr es nicht richtig unnötig Leute auslachen die weniger wissen als ihr ?
Ja finde ich auch geil... ihr seid voll cool wenn ich genug Erfahrung hab werde ich euch auslachen...
sehr sinnvoll... euer lachen ist so unnötig...

Also wozu sind dann die SSD wen die genau so viel bringen wie die HDDs ? Erklärung bitte damit ich auch schlauer werde.


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Dezember 2012)

@Also wozu sind dann die SSD wen die genau so viel bringen wie die HDDs ? Erklärung bitte damit ich auch schlauer werde.

Mit einer SSD hat man deutlich schnellere Lesezeiten. Das heißt du kannst Programme viel schneller aufrufen. Denn bei der HDD wird alles noch mechanisch gemacht und bei der SSD läuft es rein über Kontakte wie bei einer SD Karte.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2012)

Ne SSD bringt was beim Systemstart, wenn mal Office Programme benutzt und ein paar Sekungen bei den Ladezeiten. Mehr ist das nicht.

Wir lachen, da du angibst dich ja soo gut mit PC's auszukennen und dann nicht mal die einfachsten Dinge weißt...


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (14. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Hab eine frage an euch findet ihr es nicht richtig unnötig Leute auslachen die weniger wissen als ihr ?
> Ja finde ich auch geil... ihr seid voll cool wenn ich genug Erfahrung hab werde ich euch auslachen...
> sehr sinnvoll... euer lachen ist so unnötig...
> 
> Also wozu sind dann die SSD wen die genau so viel bringen wie die HDDs ? Erklärung bitte damit ich auch schlauer werde.


 
SSDs sind um einiges schneller als HDDs und besitzen keine beweglichen Platter mehr, sondern haben Flashspeicher. Dadurch sind sie lautlos und haben auch bei 90% auslastung noch die selbe Performance wie bei 5% Auslastung. Das sind nur einige Vorteile!

Achja, wenn du irgendwann schlauer bist wie die User hier im Forum, dann sag bescheid (Vielleicht lebt dann noch einer der das dann liest)


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

Und ein Spiel ist auch ein "Programm" das die SSD lesen muss oder ?
Der PC muss auch die Daten von dem Spiel lesen 
Oder ? ja mit Lesezeiten usw meine ich "Transfer" ;] bei einer SSD ist Schreiben und Lesen schneller als bei einer HDD,
in einer HDD ist auch eine "CD" oder kp wie man das nennen soll... ja... um so schneller sie sich dreht des so schneller der Zugriff und der Transfer. Und bei einer SSD fließt nur strom ;]

Hab ich gesagt dass ich Schlauer bin ? neh bin mir 100% pro sicher... deswegen bin ich auch hier...
weil ihr was weis ich mit dem PCs gemacht habt.

Aso ihr seid schon als PC Profis geboren... geillllll
btw. ihr hattet auch euren Anfang...


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (14. Dezember 2012)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Und ein Spiel ist auch ein "Programm" das die SSD lesen muss oder ?
> Der PC muss auch die Daten von dem Spiel lesen
> Oder ? ja mit Lesezeiten usw meine ich "Transfer" ;] bei einer SSD ist Schreiben und Lesen schneller als bei einer HDD,
> in einer HDD ist auch eine "CD" oder kp wie man das nennen soll... ja... um so schneller sie sich dreht des so schneller der Zugriff und der Transfer. Und bei einer SSD fließt nur strom ;]
> ...


 
In einer HDD ist eine CD 

Nein, in einer HDD sind "Platter", sich drehende Scheiben mit ... lies selber

Und nein, wir sind auch nicht als "Profis" gebohren, haben nur Jahrelange Erfahrung und wir beschäfftigen uns ständig mit PCs und allem was dazu gehört. Wenn aber jemand kommt, der ja sooo schlau ist, und anderen erzählen will dass z.B. ein x4 960 BE schneller ist als ein I3 aber selber nicht den Unterschied zwischen HDD und SSD kennt, dann darf ja wohl auch mal gelacht werden. Also immer schön zurück halten, wenn man noch nix weiß und von anderen lernen.

P.S. Wir wissen auch nicht alles, aber viel


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Dezember 2012)

Mit 600mb


----------



## BeatBlaster (14. Dezember 2012)

HDD Aufbau

Lesen und merken


----------



## IIC13 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja diese Platte meine ich >.< egal ist rund und sieht wie eine CD aus >.< bin auch ZUM GLÜCK kein Deutscher... also kann ich es auch nicht wissen.


----------



## soth (15. Dezember 2012)

Leute, so langsam wird es echt ein bisschen lächerlich...

So, falls es interessiert, dass Ding heißt Platter und die Leseköpfe schweben über dem Platter.
Und ja, eine SSD ist in vielerlei Hinsicht schneller als eine HDD, allerdings bremst zuerst die Grafikkarte, dann die CPU und am Schluss irgendwann die HDD, bzw. SSD. 
Eine SSD bringt dir also keinen Bild pro Sekunde mehr, als eine HDD!


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Dezember 2012)

An dieser Stelle ist dann Schluss. Weitere Konsequenzen für die einzelnen User vorbehalten.

-CLOSED-


----------

